# bamboo poles



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

seen this on a thread recently about using bamboo poles for many things in the viv. now i really want to put these into practice but getting hold of them is becoming a pain in the ass. i work at B&Q and we don't sell them and i have also tried diy.com. have found a few websites that sell them but your looking at a lot of money, one was £11 for 1 with £16 delivery charge on top of this. does anyone know anywhere i can just go and pick these up from and also a rough price on them. cheers dan


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

bump bump : victory:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

we use them, we get them from our local garden center
both big 8 foot olnes to the tiny thin ones you get
to plastic coated ones.


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> we use them, we get them from our local garden center
> both big 8 foot olnes to the tiny thin ones you get
> to plastic coated ones.


cheers m8 picked a load of the thin canes up today, just cable tied them together n used them as branches : victory: hopefully pick the bamboo poles up at the end of the month: victory:


----------



## jarvis and charlie (Mar 27, 2009)

wilkinsons are doing 10 4 ft poles for 99p


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor (Sep 3, 2008)

Bamboo Poles Supplier UK Bamboo Fences Gazebos

Reptilekeeping The online Reptile Shop, Selling Livefoods Reptile Accessories and Equipment.

Pet Products: Buy Lucky Reptile Bamboo Stick 1m by 10cm Diameter Online: PetCLub UK

Vivarium Cork Bark from The fish And Pet Pad

Hope these help!

I've personally used the last one to buy a piece myself and was happy!

Matt


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

jarvis and charlie said:


> wilkinsons are doing 10 4 ft poles for 99p


it's true...I have some to the left of me.:lol2:


----------



## jarvis and charlie (Mar 27, 2009)

joeyboy said:


> it's true...I have some to the left of me.:lol2:


 told ya :lol2:


----------



## Paul_MTS (Mar 23, 2008)

How well does bamboo hold up to high humidity. Obviously the actual pole isn't going to rot but what about the ends?


----------



## Mr Man (Jan 8, 2008)

Paul_MTS said:


> How well does bamboo hold up to high humidity. Obviously the actual pole isn't going to rot but what about the ends?


seem to hold up ok as long as the ends don't soak in water, they don't rot they go a little mouldy.

my local diy shop does alot of bamboo


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor (Sep 3, 2008)

They originate from South East Asia, so I yes!

It's pretty humid in those regions!


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor (Sep 3, 2008)

You want to use the thicker stuff for your viv if it's for a medium-large snake bud!

If you use a load of thin ones bound together, it will be a pain in the jacksey to clean between the gaps where they meet!

Either google 'Lucky Reptile Bamboo' which are offered in 4 different sizes;

3cm thick x 1m long
5cm thick x 1m long
10cm thick x 1m long
10cm thick x 2m long

or if you have a huge (and I mean absolutely huge) snake & viv look at

Bamboo Poles Supplier UK Bamboo Fences Gazebos

where they may be a bit pricey, but you can get bamboos

upto 12-15cm thick x upto 4m long

the thin stuff you get in the garden centres are ok for smaller thin snakes, but aren't all that for pythons n' Boas in my opinion!

And I've looked at loads of garden centres, and couldn't find any thick bamboo sticks anywhere expept one place which they were kept in pretty poor condition! (And that hunt covered most of Gloucestershire)

: victory:

Matt


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

i cable tied a few of the thin ones together for now, thanks for all the links going to read through them now:2thumb:


----------



## Mr Man (Jan 8, 2008)

i use the big stuff


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

Mr Man said:


> i use the big stuff


 thats what im hopng to do next month, looks great: victory:


----------



## Mr Man (Jan 8, 2008)

thanks, i'm getiing some bigger stuff soon


----------

